# Synthetek Promotions



## Synthetek (Jun 16, 2014)

Stop by and check out our Synthetek promotions page! Take advantage of great specials we have going on!!

https://www.synthetek.com/promotions/

Make sure to check out our promotions page regularly as we are always adding more great offers!!


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 17, 2014)

I've gotten in on all of these specials!! Hope they last!


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 18, 2014)

Bump for Synthetek!


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 20, 2014)

*Get FREE products with Synthetek Promotions!!*





*Check out our Synthetek Promotions page to get in on GREAT offers going on right now!!*

Spend $300 – Get a FREE Product!

FREE Syntherol on Your Birthday!

Facebook ‘Likes’ for FREE Products!

FREE Synthergine – Liver Protectant!

FREE Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter!

FREE Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator!





Check us out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!

Check us out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*​


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 21, 2014)

I love the FREE Syntherol birthday promotion you guys are offering! Awesome deal!!


----------



## MattG (Jun 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I love the FREE Syntherol birthday promotion you guys are offering! Awesome deal!!



Sure is, mine is only 2 months away too :headbang:


----------



## K1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Make sure to get in on them guys...Synthetek has the best products and sales!


----------

